# Bay Flats Lodge - Latest Report "Nov. 29, 2016"



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

Bay Flats Lodge on San Antonio Bay
Capt. Chris Martin

November 29, 2016

*Capt. Stephen Boriskie*
Cast and blast Texas style this past weekend with Jon and Hannah on a gifted graduation trip to the fabled Bay Flats Lodge. Afternoon fishing was hot early, then stormy, then cool, and dry as a frontal passage swept through our area. Fishing was also hot early then slower then warming up when we had to call it quits. This duo boxed a near limit of trout along with a solid redfish and some drum. Morning came quickly as we were sneaking off in the dark around 430 bound for the island to the South. Finding our duck blind all to ourselves on the busiest duck shoot of the season was a treat, as I had already made backup plans, but I didnâ€™t need them. Newbies to duck hunting, Hannah and Jon fit right in to the waterfowl nation as they dropped ducks both from the puddle and diver categories. We had all of the species around DECOY into our spread - Widgeon, Pintail, Gadwall, Teal, Blue Bill, Redhead, Spoonbills, and Pintail. What a hunt for anyone, especially two who were new to the sport! It was a great two days with new friends and now lifetime duck hunters.

*2016-17 Winter Fishing Special (December thru March)*
http://www.bayflatslodge.com/2016-17-winter-fishing-special
You and your party can enjoy a great ending to the year with some well-deserved rest and relaxation as you savor some fabulous cuisine, enjoy first-class accommodations, and experience great fishing at some of the best rates Bay Flats Lodge will offer all year long.
$412 per person 2 Guests per boatâ€¨
$275 per person 3 Guests per boatâ€¨
$232 per person 4 Guests per boat
(Includes 1 night lodging, 3 meals, and 1 full-day of fishing
Live bait provided at additional charge, if requested.
6.00% Texas Hotel Occupancy Tax not included.

*Deer Season Is Hereâ€¦*
Open marshlands and sandy swamps covered by grassy plants, and nearly impenetrable motts of trees and brush, are both natural environs that make for a great attraction to the deer, and Bay Flats Lodge hunters are able to take advantage of both. Being less than three hours from Houston, Austin, or San Antonio, our deer hunting property is located along the coastal bend region, providing time saving convenience to hunters. Gone are the days of having to drive into the depths and remoteness of south Texas, or out to the far reaches of some of the more secluded western regions of the state in order to enjoy a trophy hunt of a lifetime. Hunting whitetails with Bay Flats Lodge means spending more time enjoying the finer things in life such as the pleasure of the hunt itself, the camaraderie of friends and family, and the truly finest accommodations and service offered anywhere along the Texas coast.

Our whitetail hunting area was developed locally several years ago, and the land and the wildlife have been managed closely ever since. In that we hold exclusive outfitting privileges on this hunting area, and because it sits just moments away from our Lodge, we are able to provide our customers with a whitetail hunt second to none. We invite you to experience Bay Flats Lodge, the premier hunting and fishing destination on the Texas coast for your next trophy-class whitetail deer hunt.

Three-Day Weather Forecast
*Tuesday 40 % Precip. / 0.01 in *
Scattered thunderstorms this morning, then partly cloudy during the afternoon hours. High around 80F. Winds SW at 10 to 15 mph. Chance of rain 40%.
*Tuesday Night 20 % Precip. / 0.0 in*
Mostly cloudy skies early, then partly cloudy after midnight. A stray shower or thunderstorm is possible. Low around 55F. Winds N at 10 to 15 mph.
*Wednesday 0 % Precip. / 0.0 in*
Sunny skies. High 71F. Winds N at 10 to 20 mph.
*Wednesday Night 0 % Precip. / 0.0 in*
Clear skies. Low 48F. Winds NNE at 5 to 10 mph.
*Thursday 0 % Precip. / 0.0 in*
Sunny. High 69F. Winds E at 10 to 15 mph.
*Thursday Night 0 % Precip. / 0.0 in*
A mostly clear sky. Low 59F. Winds E at 5 to 10 mph. 
*Synopsis: *
Moderate to strong onshore flow will continue this morning before weakening and becoming offshore later in the day behind another cold front. Small craft advisories may be needed again tonight and Wednesday behind this front. Northeast winds will weaken Wednesday night and become onshore on Thursday. Onshore flow will increase Thursday night as a coastal trough develops. Onshore flow will strengthen to moderate to strong Friday and Friday night with showers and isolated thunderstorms possible. A warm front will move toward the coast on Saturday and result in a southeast flow and a continued chance for showers and thunderstorms. The trough will move farther offshore on Saturday night with a moderate to possibly strong offshore flow returning. 
*Coastal Water Temperature: *
Rockport 72.0 degrees
Seadrift 73.0 degrees
Port Aransas 73.0 degrees

Watch our story





Watch Our Deer Hunting Video





See Our Acres of Wetland Habitat for the 2016-17 Duck Season





Download our App on iTunes 
https://itunes.apple.com/WebObjects/MZStore.woa/wa/viewSoftware?id=898844158&mt=8

Download our App on Google Play 
https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.app_bayflat.layout

Join our fan page
https://www.facebook.com/pages/Bay-F...15209515185497

1-888-677-4868
Captain Chris Martin
www.BayFlatsLodge.com

Meet Our Partners:
Simms
Costa Del Mar
Mojo Sportswear
Columbia
Drake Waterfowl
Flats Cat Boats
Bernies Boats & Motors
Yamaha Outboards
Coastline Trailers
Shoalwater Boats
Old Victoria Outfitters
Brinson Powersports
Quack Rack
TTF - Texas Tackle Factory
CCA - Texas
Ducks Unlimited - Texas
Delta Waterfowl
Benelli USA
Franchi USA
Black Cloud Ammunitions
Finck Cigar Company
The Texas Gourmet
Stacy Hedrick - Realtor
Port Lavaca Auto Group
Lifetime Decoys
MOmarsh


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Pics 2*

Pics 2


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Thank you.*

Thanks to our guests for trusting Bay Flats Lodge with your customers. Also want to say THANKS to the guides and staff.


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Blast & Cast Second Half*

Thanks


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*2nd Annual Freeze Out Fishing Tournament*

I hope everyone had a Happy Thanksgiving! As the year end nears, we are quickly turning our attention to the 2nd Annual Freeze Out Fishing Tournament in Port Oâ€™Connor Texas January 28th 2017!

We have secured our main sponsors and would like to thank everyone for their support! The Freeze Out is happy to say that we have a 100 % returning sponsor rate for 2017! Those returning sponsors are:

Wet Sounds
POC Gun and Rod
Coastline Marine
Rusticscapes
Mill Creek Custom Homes
RainKing

We are proud to announce a new Title Sponsor â€œBay Flats Lodgeâ€!! Bay Flats Lodge has taken the Promotional Sponsor role in the 2017 Freeze Out and hopefully for many years to come! Thank you Chris Martin and your wonderful team!

I cannot tell you how much we appreciate our sponsors, without you this tournament would not be possible! We are still needing raffle sponsors, so if anyone would like to donate some cash or raffle items to support the POC schools, please contact me directly.

So!!!

Great Sponsors!
Good Competitive Fishing!
Lots of Food and drinks done first class!
Big Payout!
Live Calcutta!
And integrity! Mandatory Polygraph for all winners!

This yearâ€™s tournament is budgeted at 30 teams (120 rods is our goal) and we anticipate hitting that number based on the early entries we have already received. Last year we had 23 teams with 69 rods! Because of the scale of this yearâ€™s tournament we will be cutting entries off on Dec 31st. This will give us ample time to make the appropriate accommodations keeping with our commitment to a first class fishing tournament! We have advertised our tournament in the Texas Saltwater Fishing Magazine with incredible response! I have attached a copy for your review. We will run a second ad this month with the addition of our new Title Sponsor â€œBay Flats Lodgeâ€! So letâ€™s get our teams together and send in your entries!

Big payout this year made possible by our sponsors and as always first class service from The Freeze Out Fishing Team!!!

Lance Abel


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Stocking Stuffers are in*

Let's go shopping at Bay Flats Lodge.


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Guests Testimonials*

We would like to share what others are saying. Here is a few testimonials from our guests.

Dec 3, 2016 by Tim G. on BAY FLATS LODGE

Very impressed with the entire facility!! - Tim G. Â 12/2/16

Dec 3, 2016 by Todd R. on BAY FLATS LODGE

Honestly, some of the best food I've ever had. Â The only thing that could have made it better would be not having to leave. Â Everything was top shelf. Â Thank you!!! - Todd R. Â 11/29/16

Dec 3, 2016 by Jon R. on BAY FLATS LODGE

The duck hunting was amazing! Â Capt. Stephen worked hard to build a quality duck blind, and to put out a sufficient number of decoys. Â He was very excited about the hunt and also very knowledgeable about the birds. - Jon R. Â 11/28/16

Dec 3, 2016 by Rick V. on BAY FLATS LODGE

Keep doing what you're doing! - Rick V. Â 11/23/16

Dec 3, 2016 by Sara E. on BAY FLATS LODGE

This was such an amazing trip! Â Capt. Harold and Capt. Jeff were awesome guides, and I'd love to hunt with them again if I get the chance to do so!!!! Â It ain't broke, so I wouldn't try to fix it! - Sara E. Â 11/22/16

Dec 3, 2016 by Marek R. on BAY FLATS LODGE

Great time! - Marek R. Â 11/21/16

Dec 2, 2016 by Steve S. on BAY FLATS LODGE

Capt. Cooper and Capt. Jason are two top notch guides! - Steve S. Â 11/18/16

Dec 2, 2016 by Brad T. on BAY FLATS LODGE

You've created a great space! Â I didn't have to do anything, which was nice for a change while entertaining clients. Â Keep up the good work! - Brad T. Â 11/16/16

Dec 2, 2016 by Lewis on BAY FLATS LODGE

Thank you for a great trip! - Lewis Â 11/15/16

Dec 2, 2016 by Ross H. on BAY FLATS LODGE

Capt. Doug is a great fishing guide! - Ross. H. 11/14/16


----------

